# Is there a trick to making the 1/2 by 1/2 wire tight?



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

I have only ever built things out of chicken wire (not for my pigeons) and have never been able to get it absolutely tight. Is there some trick to getting it tight. I will be building my aviary soon so i was wondering. Thanks


----------



## vasyapersikov (Feb 29, 2008)

take some pliers and squeeze the wire and bend it 90 degrees right or left in a bunch of places until very tight!
it should tighten it out, its what i do but with 2 x 2 inch wire


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I always start in the middle on one side. Anchor one side. I use thick curved nails (staples). I put them parallel to the board at and angle to the wire. I straddle a perpendicular wire. When I hammer it in it stretches the wire tight. I work out from the middle on both sides doing the same thing. The wire stretches thight. I hope that makes sense to you.

Randy

I I Hammer
I______I
x
x x
x x Staple
V_I_ V___I__________
I I

Randy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

zimmzimm3 said:


> I have only ever built things out of chicken wire (not for my pigeons) and have never been able to get it absolutely tight. Is there some trick to getting it tight. I will be building my aviary soon so i was wondering. Thanks


You need to go with 1/4 in to keep rodents out of your aviary...honestly from someone that learned the hard way.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

well that did not work

Randy


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

ditto on the 1/4 inch wire.its really the only safe thing to use.it keeps anything out.as far as tightness,as long as its firm and properly stapled all the way around,it usually is tight enough.


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

I read that making wire too tight risks injury to your birds, if they get a fright and fly into it.

Leaving a little bit of slack is a good thing. It makes for a softer wall


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

working with chicken wire is very difficult as it leaves sharp edges when you cut.

the sqaure mest is the easiest to work with. but if u still want to use chicken mesh you need a helper to pull the mesh tight after you put the first side of the 4 sides of the frame. then while the mesh is tight complete the frame.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You can use the chicken wire IF you are using it to seperate one room from another within the coop, however do make sure to frame it and cover any rough and sharp ends.

1/4 inch harware cloth should be used for any barriers to the outside and a thick gage should be used, because rats and racoons can get thru the thinner wire.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm planning a double barrier on mine.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

hillfamilyloft said:


> well that did not work
> 
> Randy


I wish it had  I was studying your little 'drawing' trying to make sense of it but I couldn't get it. I'm going to make a new aviary this year and I am pondering ways to make the walls MUCH tighter than the current one has. So I'm keen to learn any tricks.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

hillfamilyloft said:


> I always start in the middle on one side. Anchor one side. I use thick curved nails (staples). I put them parallel to the board at and angle to the wire. I straddle a perpendicular wire. When I hammer it in it stretches the wire tight. I work out from the middle on both sides doing the same thing. The wire stretches thight. I hope that makes sense to you.
> 
> Randy
> 
> ...


 What is that? I don't understand it either?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

As long as the wire is the right gauge, 1/2" by 1/2" is fine. I THINK that in past posts I may have even recommended 1/4" wire.......don't know if it's because that's what everybody else seems to recommend or maybe I thought that's what WE used.........but my husband just built two aviaries for a new member in our club and he bought 1/2" 20 gauge wire. That's what was used on our loft in MI......it's what has been used on every loft my husband ever built (three here in VA plus our two AND the chicken coop) and it's what is on all 14 aviaries on our lofts. Nothing has ever gotten to my birds. If the wire is thin and easily broken, then it won't matter what size the actual holes are. Nothing is going to get through 20 gauge wire. Only a human with a pair of wire cutters...........


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I had spaces but they went away when I posted the message. We can learn a lot from the apolstry folks. I use the nail staples to stretch the wire. Nail them in at a 45 degree angle away from the middle. As the nails go into the wood the wire will tighten. 

Randy


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

as a result of this thread,i went to work today and asked an apolstry guy the best way to do this.mr hill is right.45 degree angle,shoot staples away from middle all the way around.this will tighten the wire.


----------



## Pinacola (Mar 19, 2008)

There is actually a tool designed to pull the wire tight until you get it fastened. Check with the store where you buy your wire.

Another method is one I use when stretching canvas, cut your side pieces of wood. Attach the wire to the wood (not yet assembled as a frame) then as you put your corner mounts on, you can adjust the tightness of the material.

I made 4'x8' canvas backdrops in this fashion. They stayed tight for several years even though they were constantly being transported from place to place.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

1/2x1/2 is A-OK by me no problems, one thing though use screws and fender washers to attach wire, this really gives it a nice pull to tighten up as you go!


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Here's a picture of the screws we ended up using! Maybe this will give you some ideas!


----------

